# Best way to remove paint from cinder block wall



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm remodeling a room in my basement and I found the cinder block walls had been painted with the first coat being a mildew resistant finish, and then the second, outer coat was Dry-lok waterproofing, so they painted the two types on the walls in the wrong order. (I found this out thanks to someone on here explaining to me why the Dry-lok was peeling off in large chunks :thumbsup: )

I am using a grinder with a coarse knotted cup brush to remove both layers of paint and it works, but it's eating up the brushes quickly and it's taking foreeeevveeerrr to finish the job. Is there a faster way?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

aurand.net,,, IF you can rent 1, good luck,,, otherwise, use a wire brush mounted on a 4" grinder,,, much faster than the knott'd stuff

don't forget a leather apron, gloves, & GOOD safety glasses + face shield :thumbsup:


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll try the regular wire cup brush, and hopefully it's faster than the knotted. Thanks!

Three straight days of grinding. My arms are sore. Someone is out of shape. :yes:


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Wanted to give a thanks - the wire brush was definitely faster than any other method. :thumbsup:

Also wanted to let others know, the expensive wire brushes are worth it. Unless you enjoy picking out dozens of tiny wires embedded in your skin. :no:


----------

